# Ridiculously impractical dress thread.



## frocher (May 19, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 19, 2009)

I saw that Monarch dress in San Francisco and fell in love


----------



## UnabashedBeauty (May 19, 2009)

Oh you know, just something to wear to run errands. 





Clearly this is more work appropriate attire.


----------



## Okami08 (May 19, 2009)

That butterfly dress is gorgeous!!  

When I started reading Sailor Moon manga oh-so-very-long ago, I fell in love with the dress Princess Serenity wore, and I've wanted it ever since.  It's ridiculously fluffy, long, and multi-layered, and it's white, so I'd have the bottom ruined before an hour went by, but I absolutely adore it and want it anyway!

Princess Serenity Wets Her Feet picture by Fly_Polish_Hunnie - Photobucket


----------



## frocher (May 19, 2009)




----------



## frocher (May 19, 2009)

,,,,,,,


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

This is gorgoeus in an Edith Whartonish sort of way.


----------



## Brie (May 21, 2009)

^^ I'd love to get married in that

















now I'm sad... lol


----------



## frocher (May 21, 2009)

^Why are you sad?


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 21, 2009)

Edit: Oops, I didn't get the part about wanting to buy it till I read it again. 

Here are some that I'd want:


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 21, 2009)

Photos found at Trend de la Creme - Trends in fashion, style, beauty, design, and popular culture.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 21, 2009)

whoops i didn't read the part about wanting to buy the dresses. 
just to make it clear i would NOT want to buy those


----------



## Brie (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_^Why are you sad?_

 

Because i will never own them... lol!!


----------



## luvsic (May 21, 2009)

Now this is my kind of thread!

This is from the Dior Geisha inspired collection, circa 2007.
















*dreamy sigh*

and I have many more...


----------



## Fataliya (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Are there any dresses out there, that if money was not an option and practicality was thrown to the wind, you would buy?  Sex in the City dresses if you will.

Here is one of mine.  I have been drooling over it for a while now.  What are your fantasy dresses, I would love to see them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's beautiful! I don't follow fashion, so I have to ask, who makes that dress?


----------



## AlliSwan (May 22, 2009)

Ohhh that Geisha collection was one of the best ever! And I too open that monarch dress pic like, once a week!


----------



## frocher (May 24, 2009)

,,,,,


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_Photos found at Trend de la Creme - Trends in fashion, style, beauty, design, and popular culture.





_

 
Is she wearing Natalie Portman on her front side?!


----------



## Humanoid (Jun 3, 2009)

I lol'd at the ruffly vagina


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 3, 2009)

frocher - that Monarch dress in your first post is breathtaking!  *sigh*


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## miss sha (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_This is gorgoeus in an Edith Whartonish sort of way.  




_

 
This is beautiful! I agree, I'd love to get married in this as well. Too bad I bet it's a million dollar dress.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bbsbabe612* 

 
_






_

 
I don't necessarily want the dress but I would like the body to be ABLE to wear the dress!!


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Jul 5, 2009)

Not only are they amazingly beautiful, but these dresses are made from paper. Dresses by Papier Couture.






And this would be perfect for running to the market.....






And this would be perfect for parent-teacher night! 





I could wear this out with the girls, right?





Date night maybe? Men like red, right?

I obviously have a crazy attraction to ball gowns....


----------



## Civies (Aug 6, 2009)

Have to agree with luvsic here .. Christian Dior Spring 2007 must be one of my favourite collections EVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR . 

I mean can you resist ..


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2009)

..........


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Aug 11, 2009)

S.S Black Orchid--Love those! Except the onesie inspired piece...Simply not my style is all. But the dresses are fabulous


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 12, 2009)

I've never understood that outfit that Jennifer is wearing..I've seen far less material on celebrities..such as Lil' Kim and her exposed breast with the pasty and Diana R. touching it..lol..
Or Marilyn Manson's ex-girlfriend who starred in Charmed who wore that outfit with the back cut out and exposed her buttocks..


----------



## User38 (Aug 12, 2009)

my boobs are way too big for anything like JLO's rag


----------



## User27 (Aug 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlueMoonDoll* 

 
_ 
And this would be perfect for running to the market.....





_

 
This seems so Victorian. I have a feeling I'm going to dread asking but how much does this cost? Reminds me of something on the cover of an Anya Seton novel but it's freaking gorgeous.


----------



## zosojacks (Aug 13, 2009)

Chanel Piano Dress (this is my favourite picture of it, but this is the only way I can link it)

If I had this I would wear it every day! It's Chanel for f-cks' sake!


----------



## BlueMoonDoll (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_This seems so Victorian. I have a feeling I'm going to dread asking but how much does this cost? Reminds me of something on the cover of an Anya Seton novel but it's freaking gorgeous._

 


I have no idea! It is in a museum, actually. It is either a movie piece or in fantastic, preserved shape. But I think it is a movie piece. It is gorgeous though and it would cover everything but my girls...and then I'd put every Victorian lady to shame with my love pillows...


----------

